# Bunny digging in litter box



## Wenzie (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a bunny that is about 6 months old. She is litter trained and lives in my room, but whenever I change her litter box she digs in it. She only digs when I'm in the room with her. Whenever I go to sleep she starts diging which makes alot of noise making it hard for me to sleep. Then in the morning I have big mess to clean up. The next day when the litter box hasn't been change she won't make a mess. Why does she do this and how do I get her to stop?


----------



## Preitler (Nov 17, 2018)

Is she neutered? My does dig not constantly, it seems to correlate with their hormone swings. My only neutered doe doesn't dig at all (about 6-7 months now).

Well, she's 6 months, puberty still in full swing, it may peter out anyway. You could offer her a box with shredded paper somewhere where you don't hear it, at least that wouldn't leave the same mess.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 17, 2018)

How is your litter box set up? (type of litter, etc)


----------



## Wenzie (Nov 17, 2018)

I use critter care paper bedding, with newspaper at the bottom.


----------



## Wenzie (Nov 18, 2018)

Blue eyes said:


> How is your litter box set up? (type of litter, etc)


I use critter care paper bedding, with newspaper at the bottom.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 18, 2018)

I find all of those loose paper beddings to be quite messy. Even without digging, it can stick to their fur and get dragged about. Perhaps switching the type of litter would help. Many of us use the wood pellets (different than wood shavings) for our litter. It is super at odor absorption and is extremely cheap. Pelleted paper litter (like Yesterday's News unscented) is another option. The paper pellets look the same as the wood pellets. They cost more though -- probably about what you're paying for the loose paper bedding. The photo shows how I set up my litter box.

It sounds, though, like your bunny likes to dig. You could provide her with a dig box during the day just for fun. Then you could remove it for the night. There are many images of "dig boxes for rabbits" on a google search that could give you some ideas for how to make a dig box.


----------



## Kelly6485 (Nov 19, 2018)

I had the same issue with my spayed female, I went from a cat box, to a high sided cat box, then finally a large tote with a notch cut out for her to jump in. Litter type didn't matter, and she would empty the box on the floor, digging at night drove me crazy! She also was always chewing on the bars of her enclosure. I did a lot of research and read several things that led me to digging may be a sign of boredom or loneliness. I adopted a neutered male and went through a bonding process , and honestly, she has not dug in her box since! Instead of digging to entertain herself, she grooms her buddy instead. I know adding a new bunny isn't an option for everyone, but if it is an option, maybe it is something to consider!


----------



## Wenzie (Nov 23, 2018)

Blue eyes said:


> I find all of those loose paper beddings to be quite messy. Even without digging, it can stick to their fur and get dragged about. Perhaps switching the type of litter would help. Many of us use the wood pellets (different than wood shavings) for our litter. It is super at odor absorption and is extremely cheap. Pelleted paper litter (like Yesterday's News unscented) is another option. The paper pellets look the same as the wood pellets. They cost more though -- probably about what you're paying for the loose paper bedding. The photo shows how I set up my litter box.
> 
> It sounds, though, like your bunny likes to dig. You could provide her with a dig box during the day just for fun. Then you could remove it for the night. There are many images of "dig boxes for rabbits" on a google search that could give you some ideas for how to make a dig box.
> 
> View attachment 38671


thanks


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 24, 2018)

I use a box with a cover over it. The cover is also plastic with tiny holes so that the pee goes through and can’t get to the newspaper to rip it up.
This box from Amazon is similar. I can’t find the box that I have. If I do find it I will get the info to you.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002ASCO4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Joyce Guardado (Nov 25, 2018)

Wenzie said:


> I have a bunny that is about 6 months old. She is litter trained and lives in my room, but whenever I change her litter box she digs in it. She only digs when I'm in the room with her. Whenever I go to sleep she starts diging which makes alot of noise making it hard for me to sleep. Then in the morning I have big mess to clean up. The next day when the litter box hasn't been change she won't make a mess. Why does she do this and how do I get her to stop?


There is one huge thing a lot of people don’t realize ; 
though we see our bunnies awake during the day they are most active at night because they are nocturnal.
After your bunny is fixed she might not dig, though digging is one of her natural habits .
Whenever I clean one of my bunnies areas she completely rearranges it after I finish to her liking.


----------



## Popsicles (Nov 25, 2018)

Just for interest, rabbits are actually crepuscular, meaning they are active around dawn and dusk, rather than nocturnal.


----------



## esp4yu (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks like she wants attention. Being 6 months old, she may be just playful. At the same time she may be filing her nails or just active. I never use a litter tray fill with any bedding (instead egg crate fill with some water to prevent smell and easy wash). You may want to change to an egg crate (https://bit.ly/2BxPmKZ). Of course you may have to find some way secure the tray, otherwise your rabbit may flip it over (I use a tube with a slot to act like a clip). Owning a rabbit is not push button like a mobile phone or door bell (similar to having a child where character building, education is included in upbringing).


----------

